# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Κόμβος υπό δημιουργία : erosz112 (#12228) Κερατσίνι

## vmanolis

Την Κυριακή που είχε τρομερά καλό καιρό, εκτός των άλλων, πήγα μια "επίσκεψη" στην ταράτσα του νέου μέλους *zouliask*.
Σκοπός ήταν να δούμε τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν να στήσει κόμβο στην ταράτσα του, αρχικά βέβαια σαν πελάτης κάπου.
Από τα αποτελέσματα του scan που ακολουθούν, φαίνεται ότι το 50% του οπτικού του πεδίου κρύβεται από πολυκατοικίες.
Παρόλα αυτά είναι πολύ κοντά σε κάποιους κόμβους με Access Point και πρόκειται τις επόμενες ημέρες να προβεί σε αγορά ενός Access Point της Ovislink για να προχωρήσει το όλο εγχείρημα.
Έτσι, προχωράει σιγά-σιγά το στήσιμο του κόμβου *erosz112* (#1222 ::  παρόλη την δύσκολη σχετικά θέα του.
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12228
Όρεξη υπάρχει από μέρους του, χρόνος επίσης, γνώσεις βασικές περί υπολογιστών και βλέπουμε.

----------


## prometheus

Καλώς ήρθες, γείτονααααααααααααα !!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κοιτάξτε να οργανωθείτε όσο μπορείτε, γιατί είστε και εσείς κάπως χάλια περιοχή από άποψη πολυκατοικιών.  ::  
Δεν έχουμε μόνο εμείς αυτό το προνόμιο.  ::

----------


## prometheus

χάλια είναι αυτοί που μένουν στα χαμηλά .... και βρίζουν τους από πάνω!!!

Φωτογραφίες θα βάλει ο φίλος σου ? Βρήκατε πού θα συνδεθεί ?

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω ειμαι αμεσα διαθεσιμος για ενα ΒΒ μαζι του.
Απο εκει που εισαι μπορει να βγαλεις με Πειραια αλλα και με τον JohnCast....

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή είναι στην αρχή ακόμα, νομίζω θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γίνει client και λίγο αργότερα Β-Β.  ::  
Σε περίπτωση που (λόγω γειτονιάς) συμβάλετε κάπως στην "υποστήριξη" σε ότι χρειαστεί από θέμα "help desk", τότε και μόνο τότε συμφωνώ να προωθηθεί κατευθείαν για Β-Β.  ::  
Δεν μπορώ (λόγω χρόνου και απόστασης) να τον "υποστηρίζω" σε ότι πρόβλημα προκύπτει μέχρι να μάθει να τα "φέρνει βόλτα" μόνος του.  ::  
Αν βάλετε λίγο πλάτη και εσείς οι κοντινοί, τότε εντάξει.  ::  
Sorry, αλλά έχω ήδη υπό την "εποπτεία μου" 5 κόμβους στην γύρω περιοχή.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Απο εμενα οτι χρειαστει μεσα...

----------


## vmanolis

Θα τον ενημερώσω και... θα σε ενημερώσω.  ::  
Ευχαριστούμε για αρχή πάντως.  ::

----------


## kostasz

Πήρα μία βάση για 4 ασύρματες κάρτες, 2 ασύρματες, ένα μάτι, και κάτι κονέξιον για το καλώδιο. Το τηλ είναι 4624066, κάποιος χρόνος υπάρχη και πολύ θα χαρώ να συναντηθούμε. Αύριο θα πάρω και ένα πιάτο, 80αρη. Ο υπολογιστής με δυσκολεύει κάπως και έχω και ένα άλλο που θα μπεί στο δίκτυο μόλις τα καταφέρω και μπορέσω να τον βοηθήσω. Σ' ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vmanolis

> Απο εμενα οτι χρειαστει μεσα...





> Πήρα μία βάση για 4 ασύρματες κάρτες, 2 ασύρματες, ένα μάτι, και κάτι κονέξιον για το καλώδιο. Το τηλ είναι 4624066, κάποιος χρόνος υπάρχη και πολύ θα χαρώ να συναντηθούμε. Αύριο θα πάρω και ένα πιάτο, 80αρη. Ο υπολογιστής με δυσκολεύει κάπως και έχω και ένα άλλο που θα μπεί στο δίκτυο μόλις τα καταφέρω και μπορέσω να τον βοηθήσω. Σ' ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Κάτσε λίγο να περάσει η αναμπουμπούλα των εορτών και θα οργανωθείτε εκεί κάτω.  ::  
Πάντα όμως με υπομονή.  ::  
Προς το παρόν... Καλή Ανάσταση.  ::

----------


## kostasz

> Εγω ειμαι αμεσα διαθεσιμος για ενα ΒΒ μαζι του.
> Απο εκει που εισαι μπορει να βγαλεις με Πειραια αλλα και με τον JohnCast....


Καλησπέρα γείτονα, σου έχω στείλει και email όπου σου γράφω αναλυτικά τι έχω αγοράσει και ότι σήμερα ή αύριο θα έχω και τον υπολογιστή και θα είναι όλα στημένα, το μόνο που θα χρειάζονται απ' ότι μου είπε ο vmanolis θα είναι να γίνουν ο συντονισμός και οι ρυθμίσεις. Θα ήθελα να μου μάθεις και από που προμηθευόμαστε κεραίες εδώ στην περιοχή μας. Σε περιμένω όσο μπορείς που σύντομα να επικοινωνήσης μαζί μου να συντομεύουμε και τη σύνδεση.
Σ' ευχαριστώ για ότι κάνεις, περιμένω. Μέχρι Δευτέρα όλη τη μέρα ελεύθερος.

----------


## vmanolis

> Εγω ειμαι αμεσα διαθεσιμος για ενα ΒΒ μαζι του.
> Απο εκει που εισαι μπορει να βγαλεις με Πειραια αλλα και με τον JohnCast....





> Καλησπέρα γείτονα, σου έχω στείλει και email όπου σου γράφω αναλυτικά τι έχω αγοράσει και ότι σήμερα ή αύριο θα έχω και τον υπολογιστή και θα είναι όλα στημένα, το μόνο που θα χρειάζονται απ' ότι μου είπε ο vmanolis θα είναι να γίνουν ο συντονισμός και οι ρυθμίσεις. Θα ήθελα να μου μάθεις και από που προμηθευόμαστε κεραίες εδώ στην περιοχή μας. Σε περιμένω όσο μπορείς που σύντομα να επικοινωνήσης μαζί μου να συντομεύουμε και τη σύνδεση.
> Σ' ευχαριστώ για ότι κάνεις, περιμένω. Μέχρι Δευτέρα όλη τη μέρα ελεύθερος.


Make your move Mr Isalpeas.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Οκ. Μολις εισαι διαθεσιμος μπορουμε να κανουμε οτι θελεις....

Εγω ειμαι ετοιμος απο θεμα ΒΒ και μπορω να σε καλυψω.

Τωρα πιστευω με λιγη βοηθεια απο το ΑΜΔΑ να βγει και δευτερο ΒΒ

----------


## vassilis3

αντε καλή αρχή
1.εξαφανησε το τηλέφωνό σου απο το Post, στειλτο με pm όπου θες, 
2. στον scan πιάνεις το AP μου μακάρι να μην χρειασστεί και να βγει το link me lsalpea που ειναι γουβα και να βγειτε παραεξω

----------


## speedylaptop

Μπραβο φιλε μου αντε να ανεβαινει η περιοχη 
Καλη αρχη 
Οτι χρειαζεσαι στειλε Pm ωστε να βοηθησουμε αν χρειαζεται 


 ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μπραβο φιλε μου *αντε να ανεβαινει η περιοχη* 
> Καλη αρχη 
> Οτι χρειαζεσαι στειλε Pm ωστε *να βοηθησουμε αν χρειαζεται*


Keep WiFi-ing.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Το πιατο ειναι ετοιμο και κοιταει προς την μερια σου. ειμαι σε Α και παιζω στους 5500

Οταν κανεις connect μου λες

ssid *awmn-161-12228*

ερχεται και επομενο link

----------


## vmanolis

> Το πιατο ειναι ετοιμο και κοιταει προς την μερια σου. ειμαι σε Α και παιζω στους 5500
> 
> Οταν κανεις connect μου λες
> 
> ssid *awmn-161-12228*
> 
> ερχεται και επομενο link


Από ότι μας είπε χθες στο meeting του Πειραιά, έκανε connect κάπου αλλά το έκλεισε έπειτα το ταρατσοPC του, αφού δεν ήξερε τι έπρεπε να κάνει στην συνέχεια (το είδες και εσύ ότι συνδέθηκε, είπε).  ::  
Δεν δοκιμάζετε να πάει κάποιος στην ταράτσα του ώστε να συνδεθεί τελικά, αφού όλα δείχνουν ότι είναι ΟΚ ;  ::  
Επικοινωνήστε μαζί του πρώτα και θα είναι στην διάθεσή σας αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος.  ::

----------


## prometheus

Απο την τελευταια επισκεψη στο σπιτι του η εικονα που εχω ειναι οτι εκκρεμει η σταθεροποιηση του ιστου. Δεν ξερω ποσο εχει προχωρησει απο τοτε. Ολα τα αλλα ειναι ετοιμα ... νομιζω.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Εχω δει οτι εχει συνδεθει 2-3 φορες.
Δεν μου το αφηνει σταθερο ομως για να κανω και εγω μικροσυντονισμους ετσι ωστε να ανεβει το σημα...

----------


## vmanolis

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει μπορέσει να βάλει καλά τις αντιρήδες.  ::  
Και για αυτό αλλά και για όποιες "τελικές" επεμβάσεις-ρυθμίσεις θα βοηθούσε μια επιτόπου ολιγόλεπτη επίσκεψη.  ::  
Προσπαθώ να μην έρθω εγώ από εκεί, γιατί εκτός της κάποιας απόστασης, καλά είναι να "φαίνεστε" σαν ομάδα οι γύρω κόμβοι. 
Αν βέβαια δω ότι "έφτασε στο αμήν", θα έρθω. Έχει κάνει τόσο κόπο και αγορές, μην τον αφήσουμε στην τύχη του.  ::  
Δεν είναι αυτός ο χαρακτήρας του ΑΜΔΑ άλλωστε.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Ελπιζω μεσα στο Σ/Κ να κανουμε δουλιτσα...

----------


## vmanolis

Just... do it.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Καναμε δουλιτσα το σαββατο με τον Κωστα.

Εκανε connect επανω μου και τωρα το μονο που μενει ειναι η ενεργοποιηση του subnet του για να ανοιξουμε το bgp του να παιξει και εκεινος κανονικα

Τωρα, απ'οτι ειδα εχει τρομερη οπτικη προς Καλλιθεα , Αθηνα , Ακροπολη αν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε κατι προς τα εκει θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο για την περιοχη μας.

Μενουν καποιες τελικες ρυθμισεις , αλλαγες απο μερους μου (πιατο)
και να φτιαξουμε και τα καλωδια μας...

----------


## lsalpeas

Φιλε Κωστα δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει με τον router αλλα μολις ανεβει κολλαει...

Οποτε Τεταρτη υπομονη....

----------


## lsalpeas

Φιλε Κωστα.
Ανοιξε σε παρακαλω το ΙF στους 5500 που εχουμε για να μπορεσουμε καποια στιγμη να κανουμε την συνδεση επιτελους.


Στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου με pm

----------


## prometheus

node status update:  :: 

Ο Κώστας έχει 2 interface. Το ένα connected στο AP του vassilis1 και ένα σε a με lsalpeas. Επί του παρόντος (πώς τα γράφω έτσι !!!) βγαίνει στο awmn με sNAT στην 10.84.230.138 ip που του έχει δώσει ο Βασίλης.

Λευτέρη, από ό,τι είδα το interface σας είναι running. Αν θες πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο τον Κώστα να συννενοηθείτε, γύρνα το default gateway του προς τα σένα και φτίαξε το αντίστοιχο sNAT. Θέλει λίγο βοήθεια. Προτείνω να παίξει προσωρινά με static routes , μη μπλέξουμε με bgp τουλάχιστον μέχρι να εγκριθεί το subnet του.... απλά μια πρόταση κάνω  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μπράβο σας παιδιά. Μου αρέσει όταν βλέπω περιοχές να αναπτύσονται.  ::  
Ο Κώστας μπορεί να μην ξέρει (ακόμα) πολλά πράγματα γύρω από τα δίκτυα, όμως μαθαίνει σταδιακά.  ::  
Λογικά το επόμενο στάδιο είναι να συνδεθούν και οι γύρω του "φίλοι" που βρίσκονται σε απόσταση ενός τετραγώνου το πολύ.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Φιλε promitheus αν θελεις επειδη απ'οτι καταλαβα εχεις account στο mikrotik του Κωστα φτιαξε μου ενα χρηστη να μπορεσω και εγω να συνδεθω να δω τι εχει κανει.

Μολις ανεβασουμε το % - θα μπορεσουμε να ανοιξουμε bgp ετσι ωστε να παιξει με το δικο του subnet για να μπορεσει ευκολα να βγαλει και αλλα Link.

Εχω εναν υποψηφιο πελατη για Α στον Κωστα...

Υπαρχουν πολλοι που θα μπουν...

----------


## prometheus

ok μιλάω μαζί του στο τηλέφωνο και φτιάχνουμε το account.

----------


## vmanolis

> Εχω εναν υποψηφιο πελατη για Α στον Κωστα...
> 
> Υπαρχουν πολλοι που θα μπουν...





> ok μιλάω μαζί του στο τηλέφωνο και φτιάχνουμε το account.


Ωραίοι . . .  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lsalpeas
> 
> Εχω εναν υποψηφιο πελατη για Α στον Κωστα...
> 
> Υπαρχουν πολλοι που θα μπουν...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


γουστάρεις ε , πες μου γουστάρεις ...

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lsalpeas
> 
> ...


Σε επικοινωνία που είχα χθες με τον Κώστα (βλέπε erosz112) μου είπε ότι έμεινε ο κόμβος στην μέση ελλείψη... καθοδήγησης.  ::  
Μήπως θα ήταν δυνατό να ρίξει κάποιος κοντινός του μια ματιά; Μου είπε ότι έχει ήδη υλικά για 3 Β-Β, όμως... κάθονται.  ::  
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να θέλει κοντινό Β-Β εκεί πέρα, ώστε να αναπτυχθεί η περιοχή;  ::  
Όλο και κάποιος θα ευκαιρίσει μια στιγμή πιστεύω να τον καθοδηγήσει για την αρχή.  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες δεν καταφερα και πολλα , αν και τον εβλεπα απεναντι μου (αποσταση πολυ κοντινη) δεν καταφερα να τον ριξω κατω απο -81 οποτε και δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω αλλο με το awmn , και γι'αυτο εβαλα τα πραματα μου προς πωληση...

Λυπαμε αλλα δεν βλεπω ορεξη να ανεβει το κερατσινι , ταμπουρια , πειραια

----------


## vmanolis

> γουστάρεις ε , πες μου γουστάρεις ...


Γουστάρω να βλέπω να αναπτυσόμαστε αντί της "ουδετερότητας".  ::  



> . . . . . 
> Λυπαμε αλλα δεν βλεπω ορεξη να ανεβει το κερατσινι , ταμπουρια , πειραια


Δεν βλέπω "θετικές" κινήσεις και ανησυχώ για τις γύρω περιοχές μας. Κάπου σκουριάσαμε μάλλον.  ::  
Αναμένεται ένα meeting ίσως στα τέλη της εβδομάδας εδώ στην περιοχή μας. Το έχουμε ανάγκη νομίζω σαν περιοχή.  ::  
Έχουμε χαθεί κάπως. Κακά τα ψέματα.  ::

----------


## SPYROSPAL

παιδια καλησπερα.εγω θα ηθελα να συνησφερω ωστε να ανεβουν τα ταμπουρια μας! πειτε μου οτι θελετε,ειμαι προθυμος να αγορασω πραγματα,εχω μερικα π.χ spear πραγματα για ταρατσο pc..,αν και βρεισκομαι πολυ κοντα στον johnkast οπου ειμαι ιδη πελατης με ενα απλα usb stick kai με πατεντα απο καλαθι φριτεζας με αλυμηνοχαρτο πιανο τον johncast -61 oπου ειμαι στο εxelent..θα ηθελα να παρω την αλλη μερια που δεν εχει ο Johnkast. Oποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει εξηγοντας μου τα βασικα και καθοδηγοντας με στο τι να παρω και πως να το στισω,εγω γουσταρω τρελα..

----------


## prometheus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> γουστάρεις ε , πες μου γουστάρεις ...
> 
> 
> Γουστάρω να βλέπω να αναπτυσόμαστε αντί της "ουδετερότητας".


Το παίρνω προσωπικά αυτό που λες και ξεκινάω δουλειά.  :: 
Αν τα άστρα ευθυγραμιστούν σήμερα ... 

@spyrospal: περιμένω τηλεφώνημά σου, φίλε. Κουραστική δουλειά το περίμενε !!!

----------


## vmanolis

> ... ειμαι ιδη πελατης με ενα απλα *usb stick kai* με πατεντα απο *καλαθι φριτεζας με αλυμηνοχαρτο* πιανο τον johncast -61


Αμάν . . .  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτό θέλω να το δω. Για πόσταρε κάποιες φωτό να "κουφαθούμε".  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> παιδια καλησπερα.εγω *θα ηθελα να συνησφερω ωστε να ανεβουν τα ταμπουρια μας*! πειτε μου οτι θελετε,ειμαι προθυμος να αγορασω πραγματα,εχω μερικα π.χ spear πραγματα για ταρατσο pc..,αν και βρεισκομαι πολυ κοντα στον johnkast οπου ειμαι ιδη πελατης με ενα απλα usb stick kai με πατεντα απο καλαθι φριτεζας με αλυμηνοχαρτο πιανο τον johncast -61 oπου ειμαι στο εxelent..θα ηθελα να παρω την αλλη μερια που δεν εχει ο Johnkast. *Oποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει εξηγοντας μου τα βασικα και καθοδηγοντας με στο τι να παρω και πως να το στισω,εγω γουσταρω τρελα*..


Αφού "γουστάρεις τρελά", ξεκίνα με αυτό : http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=33794
Αν επίσης θέλεις για να μην είσαι "αδιάβαστος" στην συνάντηση και ακούς τους υπόλοιπους όπως "η αγελάδα το τρένο", διάβασε λίγο και αυτό: http://info.awmn/images/stories/Tuto.../PlugMeIn2.pdf
Δεν εννοώ βέβαια να το μάθεις απ' έξω.  ::  
Απλά να πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα για το τι κρύβεται πίσω από το δίκτυο που έπιασες λέγοντας "*ειμαι ιδη πελατης* με ενα απλα usb stick kai με πατεντα απο καλαθι φριτεζας με αλυμηνοχαρτο πιανο τον *johncast -61*".
Αυτό που "πιάνεις" εσύ είναι απλά "η κορυφή του παγόβουνου".  ::  
Κάτω από την επιφάνεια κρύβεται όλο το υπόλοιπο εγχείρημα που λέγεται AWMN.  ::

----------


## SPYROSPAL

παιδια σορυ δεν μπορεσα να ερθω και γιατι ειμουν αδιαβαστος...οχι απλα ειχα καποια υποχρεωση. ρε μην με κραζετε  ::  ,και εσεις εδω που ειμαι εισασταν.  ::  το θεμα για να να μηλησουμε πρεπει να βρω χρονο γιατι ξεκιναω δικια μου επιχηρησει και τρεχω σηνεχως,οποτε δεν ειναι κουραστηκο το περιμενε σε σχεση με εμενα..μονο πειτε μου πως να ποσταρω της απιστευτα τρελες φοτογραφιες με την φρυτεζω-κεραια και θα σασ παρακαλεσω να μην γελασετε...κιομως εχει επυτηχια...  ::  καλο βραδυ παιδια

----------


## giannhs1984gr

πας στο http://www.picport.gr
ανεβαζεις την φωτογραφια απο το κουτακι που εχει και επιλεγεις το τελευταιο που λεει direct link to the picture (η κατι τετοιο)

κανεις ενα copy/paste εδω και εισαι ετοιμος  ::   ::  


ελπιζω να μην δω κανα τηγανι απο κινεζους με feeder απο πιρουνι

----------


## vmanolis

> ελπιζω να μην δω κανα τηγανι απο κινεζους με feeder απο πιρουνι


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kostasz

Καλημέρα , ευχαριστώ το vmanolis για όσα έχει κάνει για μένα. Δεν θα σταματήσω την προσπάθεια με τίποτα. Πάντα θα πιστεύω στον άνθρωπο και στην δημιουργικότητά του χωρίς ανταλλάγματα. Έχω δικαίωμα σε ελεύθερο χρόνο και δεν τον πουλάω. Προσπαθώ συνέχεια για να τα καταφέρω. Το ταξίδι είπε ο Οδυσσέας. Όποιος γνωρίζει και έχει ελεύθερο χρόνο ας βοηθήσει να μπορέσω όλα αυτά που έχω να δουλέψουν για το καλό όλων. Μόνο να βοηθήσω θέλω και όχι να λάβω κάτι. Η ικανοποίηση θα είναι ηθική ότι εμείς μπορούμε να μην εξαρτώμαστε από τις εταιρίες και όταν θέλομε κάτι το καταφέρνομαι καλύτερα και τίμια. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ,vmanolis ,isalpeas ,milos74,energyman, vassilis1 (#3473),kai περιμένω και άλλους στη λίστα. Καλό ταξίδι, και καλή αντάμωση.

----------


## SPYROSPAL

αν και αργα το θυμηθηκα λοιπον λιγες φοτογραφιες και καλες!!! ελπιζω νβα γελασετε με την καρδια σας~!! οπως και εγω που εχω προσβαση απο αυτο το πραγμα!!!!!!
ΥΓ. ΧΡΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΟΧΑΡΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ.... ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΙΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ 
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!! Υ.Γ 2 ] ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ LEE..... ME TAXHTHTA 845.6 KB/S
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΖΗΤΩ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΥΓ.3] ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩς ΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΥΤΕΖΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ JOHN CAST ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ!!!

----------

